

Here Is LibreOffice 5.0 with More Stability and Better Performance - MohdSohail
http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/here-is-libreoffice-50-with-more-stability-and-better-performance-upgrade-in-ubuntu-linux-mint

======
Zigurd
I use Linux as my desktop OS, and I use a combination of LibreOffice and
Google Drive. My agent and some of my publishers are very MS Word oriented,
and (don't let them know!) for the past couple of years they have never
complained about getting documents exported to Word format, or edited in Word
format, from the tools I use. I'm very happy with LibreOffice.

